# ATTENTION! The Gospel is SCARCE!



## Arch2k (May 9, 2006)

If anyone has been listening to the White Horse Inn lately, (or Matt's podcasts...or just been alive!) then you know exactly what kind of trouble the church is in today. When asked "What is 'Imputation'," at a pastor's conference, most of them didn't even know what it was! When asked if justification was a declaration or a process, many (if not most) declared it was a process!

The heresy of Rome continues to take over the church today, and it is programs like this that continually remind me that the way is narrow, and that there is a REMNANT of God's people. It is easy for my focus to remain on the reformed community (not a bad thing), and forget that most of the "churches" out there are promoting a false religion. I think it is a good thing to be reminded just what kind of culture and world we are living in.

That being said, I want to thank all of you reformed ministers for proclaiming the true gospel in this world of heresy, and for being faithful shepards to your congregations.

God help us.


----------



## Ivan (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> I think it is a good thing to be reminded just what kind of culture and world we are living in.



It is imperative!


----------



## Herald (May 9, 2006)

I just listened to the White Horse Inn last evening and heard that broadcast. You do realize they were asking those questions to an extremely liberal group? It was obvious what kind of answers they were going to receive. Now if they asked those questions of solidly reformed pastors and receive the same answers, THEN I would be concerned.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (May 9, 2006)

Bill,

The answer is not "conservative" v "liberal" but confessional v non-confessional.

They've asked the same questions to "conservatives" and received the same answers.

I wager, speaking metaphorically, that if you asked the same questions of the "conservative" Reformed world you would be most disappointed at the answers. I teach students who come from solidly conservative Reformed churches (and many that do not). Let's just say that the 100 year long (or so) vacation from the confessions has not been healthy for our churches. 

My own experience confirms this problem. I had been Reformed for about 18 years when I first heard someone explain the difference between law and gospel. Did I know it intuitively? Perhaps. Did I preach it properly? No. Many times the end of sermon took away what the middle had given.

rsc




> _Originally posted by BaptistInCrisis_
> I just listened to the White Horse Inn last evening and heard that broadcast. You do realize they were asking those questions to an extremely liberal group? It was obvious what kind of answers they were going to receive. Now if they asked those questions of solidly reformed pastors and receive the same answers, THEN I would be concerned.



[Edited on 5-9-2006 by R. Scott Clark]


----------



## Herald (May 9, 2006)

Scott,

I'll willingly take the correction. I wasn't raised confessional, but that was the intent of my statement. Thanks for the correction in terms.


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 9, 2006)




----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 9, 2006)

I think that is really what strikes those of us who have not grown up with confessionalism of any kind, but were entrenched in "fundamental evangelicalism" (of the bad kind) over a number of years, and then found out all this stuff about "historical theology" and "church history" that we never knew. Being enthralled with all of that, and then seeking to conform to confessionalism (biblically) is something that really "stokes" us and fuels our hearts to proclaim the Word all the more. We seem to sit easier in like-minded circles, even when we are sitting and reading a bunch of dead theologians who share our views.

I distinctly recall my surpise about the WCF when I first came into contact with it. It was like - "wow - all these doctrines, and many of them I haven't even thought thorugh." 

Every time I deal with a brother or sister who may be genuinely converted, but confused about some main aspect of theology (like justification), I ask them about thier confession. They haven't a clue - because they haven't been taught.

I went through 3 years at RTS in Orlando without ever even knowing that the "WCF" even existed. Sad? Quite. _And that was when the school was good in 1992!_


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> I went through 3 years at RTS in Orlando without ever even knowing that the "WCF" even existed. Sad? Quite. _And that was when the school was good in 1992!_



Interesting... they must have changed at least somewhat, because in their catalog they claim that all MDiv students must memorize the WSC.


----------

